# How to edit my setup file to look for files elsewhere?



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, i have a setup file that looks for files to copy in the same folder as setup.exe. how do i edit setup so that it looks for files in another drive?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you write (or are otherwise expressly authorized to modify) the source codes of this application?


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

you mean your not allowed? this is an installer my friend gave me that compresses his game from 12gb to 6gb, i'm sure he won't mind


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Why can't you run the installer as prescribed? There is usually a reason why files are placed in a particular directory. Install files should not be modified unless there is a very particular reason to do so, and you are willing to spend (hundreds of) hours testing your changes to make sure what you have done won't crash the computer (or worse).

As for authorisation to modify the file: you don't have it, so don't. If you really want/need this changed, let your friend do it.


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

i don't have enough hd space. if i don't have enough he made it just stop running. i could actually run the installer, let it extract the first batch of files then delete the installer which is like 6gb then i have enough hd space. but it doesn't let me.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what exactly are you trying to install?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can't temporarily transfer 6GB onto your other drive?


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

i would not have asked this quesetion if what you said worked. my dad won't let me use his computer and i cant' network with my frien'ds laptop for some reason.


----------

